# Panga?



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone running a panga style boat offshore? Looking hard at getting one.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

If they are anything like the ones in Trinidad, save you money and get a real boat. They are narrow and wet.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

sorriest boat ever made


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Not advised below Baffin Bay 'cause of all the smuggling from Mexico.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Gethookedadventures said:


> Anyone running a panga style boat offshore? Looking hard at getting one.


There have been several inquiries about Pangas. Do a search and you should get some good info.


----------



## Blackbeard89 (Apr 5, 2012)

a friend of mine has a 22' panga. i have spent a lot of time on it here in texas and in the keys it preforms very well offshore for being such a small boat. i have heard that the bigger ones have crazy fuel ranges and a great ride but i have yet to test it.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hope This Helps*

Panga's have been around for a long time but there are only two (that I know of) American boat builders that make a high quality product with the features most stateside boaters / fishermen want.

One of those builders is Panga Marine http://www.pangamarine.com/

the other is Andros Boatworks http://www.panga.com/

Both companies are located in Sarasota, FL and have a pretty good track record of building reliable boats.

I have been running a 28' Panga Marine boat since 2006, pictured below, and really like its simplicity and fishability. Pretty easy on fuel too. And yes, in quartering head-seas with a stiff cross-wind you will get wet if riding in the back - but then again that's true with most any 28' center console.

At the beginning and the end of this short video 



 you'll see us heading offshore at about 25 knots and returning home at around 34 knots and you'll get a better idea of how 'rough' riding this particular panga is. Six people on board, 240 gallons of fuel, 320lbs of ice and our limits of snapper, ling and king.

jdipper1 and Last Mango, you're welcome to a ride in my boat anytime if you'd like to experience firsthand how well this boat handles our GOM conditions.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Panga's have been around for a long time but there are only two (that I know of) American boat builders that make a high quality product with the features most stateside boaters / fishermen want.
> 
> One of those builders is Panga Marine http://www.pangamarine.com/
> 
> ...


I love your boat Bill... Sexy looking ride... We get wet in the same sea you mentioned in my boat too ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that is the nicest panga I've seen. Nice boat!


----------



## txaggie09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out BEMM boatworks, they make their boats in gregory, tx. They make a panga


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ride or Passengers??*



broadonrod said:


> I love your boat Bill... Sexy looking ride... We get wet in the same sea you mentioned in my boat too ... Capt. Ahab


Capt Ahab - have you been using those binoculars again brother??


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

At the beginning and the end of this short video [MEDIA=youtube said:


> MJgEQK9y1uk[/MEDIA] you'll see us heading offshore at about 25 knots and returning home at around 34 knots and you'll get a better idea of how 'rough' riding this particular panga is. Six people on board, 240 gallons of fuel, 320lbs of ice and our limits of snapper, ling and king.


That is one cool **** video! AND THE BOAT IS PRETTY SLICK TOO!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Capt Ahab - have you been using those binoculars again brother??


 Man I was talking about the boat... But see everyone you buy a panga and look at the crew you get  .... Nice Bill ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe I need to start a charter business
I'll call it it "Big deck charters" ... patent pending haha
A great idea for bachelorette partys lol


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Get an Andros!!


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

I have ridden in them elsewhere and that lean hull gives and excellent ride thru the waves and is surprisingly seaworthy. Performance-wise one might consider it like a low-budget version of a Contender


----------



## mmerrell32 (Jun 22, 2011)

*BEMM Boatworks*

BEMM Boatworks in Gregory, Texas has a 22 and 26 Pass Cavallo Panga. Give Matt a call if you want some more info, also check out BEMMBoatworks.com.


----------



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

I love Panga's and Panga hybrids...I have a lot of time logged on an Imemsa 25, am about to start the redo of a Central American 23 and I have an Andros.

You are welcome to take a ride on my Andros anytime.


----------



## Calmete (Aug 19, 2011)

i have a imemsa 25 panga that i fish out of Port Isabel. It has a 115 Yamaha 4-stoke tiller. It is deffintly a mans boat and in that I mean its not too comfordable for the ladies but it gets the job done. 

The boat runs great in any sea but a head sea in which it is terrible. After the sharp bow, the hull gets really flat quick. I have run my panga up to 50 miles offshore and love it. pangas are made all over the world and do best in long period swell not our short seas in the gulf. yeah you get wet. pangas arnt for everyone. but if your young and want to charge it offshore for cheep its the way to go. i am mostly spearfishing off shore anyway so i usually have a wetsuit on if its cold. salt dosnt bother me, but i dont take my girlfriend out unless its 2ft or smaller I made a trip this winter running, not trolling, 110 miles out and back and i burnt 30 gallons. 

As far as having the boat south of baffin. yeah i get stopped. and yeah i get the jet scrabled on me just about everytime i come in. myself and the customs fast boats know each other pretty well. one agent told me i should fly a big mexican flag off my outriggers. they say its good practice. they especially love it when i wear my staw hat, black underwear, and white shrimper boots. as long as your not doing anything wrong, you can run a panga anywhere.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I fished out of pangas in Belize and Mexico. Both times I was very impressed with the boats abilities. Yes 85% of the time we were poling around flats slinging flies at bonefish and tarpon however we did some trolling along so corral reefs in some 3-4s and the boats performed very well. Ride was a little wet. I love the simplicity of pangas.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Bill, that's a great video. Looks like she rides well. Whatchu getting for fuel mileage?


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fuel Mileage*

With a light load (90-100 gal of fuel, 4 people) we average around 1.8 nmpg running between 25-32 knots. With a heavy load (240 gal of fuel, 6 people. 200lbs of ice, etc.) we average around 1.4 nmpg running at the same speeds.

I've run out on overnight trips to Boomvang and back and never shut the motors down and have burned 175 gallons.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Those are pretty impressive figures, especially in nmpg. 1.8 nmpg is a little over 2 statue mpg.....I've always liked that boat. I remember several years ago when you were a rep and had that boat at the show. I liked the fact that it was real simple. The elevated deck at the drivers area was nice too.


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

mmerrell32 said:


> BEMM Boatworks in Gregory, Texas has a 22 and 26 Pass Cavallo Panga. Give Matt a call if you want some more info, also check out BEMMBoatworks.com.


 Here is BEMM Boatworks 26 Pass cavallo Panga http://s1169.photobucket.com/albums/r509/pangaguy/


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There is guy out of corpus importing the emensa's in from Mexico....


----------



## hp181san (Jul 3, 2008)

My buddy just got a new 28' panga with twin 175 suzuks on her from Panga marine. We have made 2 overnighters in the past month running around 300 miles and burning around 200 gallons on each trip (4 guys, 240 gallons of fuel and roughly 300 lbs of ice). I've fished in quite a few center consoles over the years from a 31' Jupiter to a 30' Fincat. For the money, the Panga is a great boat, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

We've been fishing a 26 andros for a few years. I will be buying one similar to it in the future if not the tarpon edition. I have a buddy about to buy the permit model after being in the 26. 

They are only wet when all other boats will get wet too. 

Andros is a solid boat


Cody C


----------

